

Balanced adds events and webhooks - mahmoudimus
http://blog.balancedpayments.com/balanced-callbacks-events-webhooks/

======
mjallday
We're using the events internally for reconciling transactions so we have
definitely eaten our own dog food on this development.

A big shout out to the author's of Celery which is what we built the messaging
framework on top of. That's a quality bit of software right there :)

